# Manager e Raggio di sole. Giornata impegnativa



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Stamattina, svegliandomi come al solito con i gattacci che mi camminavano addosso mi sentivo..boh. Diversa.
Ecco. Diversamente Tebe.
Ho caracollato in cucina, orzo al posto del caffè (

	
	
		
		
	


	




) e poi bilancia.
:festa: 47 kg.
Ho mandato un sms a papino che con l'empatia che lo contraddistingue mi ha risposto. E' il minimo sindacale. (fottiti, auto cit)
Poi ho acceso il pc e mail di Pupillo.
_Ti prego scrivi al boss perchè oggi è di nuovo una iena. Ho dovuto dividerlo da avvoltoio.  Non ci stiamo più dentro. Si stavano picchiando. Anzi. Man stava picchiando avvoltoio.

Tu sei fuori di testa. Io non voglio entrarci. Abbattetelo. 
_
Nel frattempo mi arriva un sms.
_Ci vediamo a pranzo? _
Minchia. Raggio di sole.
_Certo, problemi?_
_No, è solo che non ti fai più vedere. All'una all'Auchan va bene?_

Sono uscita a comprare la mia nicotina liquida per la sigaretta elettronica e poi all'una...

Ora. A pranzo con Raggio mi sentivo davvero una pedofila. Ma pedofila di brutto.
Non tanto per i suoi 22 anni e i miei 72, ma...
Insomma.
Mi ha confessato di avere una cotta. Ma non confessata come uno potrebbe aspettarsi da Raggio, ovvero in maniera molto bullo con ostentazione di erezioni magiche e _millantazione_ di durate galattiche
No.
Ha fatto una scena degna di un liceale. Che io..io...avevo gli occhi a civetta.
Ha cominciato a dirmi che quando scopa con le tipe gli vengo in mente io (

	
	
		
		
	


	




), e di conseguenza va in paranoia e praticamente gli viene mollo.
cazzo. Sono proprio un ammazza pipini. Ma porca miseria.
Ho tentato di cretineggiare perchè davvero mi sentivo un pò a disagio.  A quell' età le cotte sono brutte. Ma brutte brutte. Ma poi. Glielo faccio venire mollo?
E che cazzo.
Comunque. Alla fine mi ha chiesto se può mandarmi qualche sms. Se possiamo vederci qualche volta. Se...
Mi veniva da fargli pat pat sul crapino, ma ho evitato.
Alle tre (edit) ero a casa, ho di nuovo aperto la posta e...

_Come stai splendore?_

Minchia Man.

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sono fatta una doccia pensando.
Che cazzo gli rispondo?
Perchè mi scrive? Che vuole? Picchiare anche me? Paura...
_Ciao mostro, che vuoi?__
Come stai?
__bene e tu? Hai pezzi di carne sanguinante che ti spuntano dalla bocca?_
E' andato fuori.
Mi ha vomitato una mail che...

	
	
		
		
	


	




 avevo paura a leggerla. Degna dei peggiori insulti del forum di la.
Morale.
Alla fine l'ho calmato e  abbiamo parlato di piante e a un certo punto ha cominciato a fare il topoloso (per modo di dire ovviamente) chiedendomi quando e se passavo a trovarlo, addirittura ha fatto una battuta erotica su qualcosa di enorme 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 che...hemm...
Ho glissato.
E alle cinque ho smesso di rispondere.

Credo che fra poco...lui...ecco...









ma io...no. 
No.


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

non so se si nota ma ho trovato un sito di faccine troppo stupide!








questa sopra è fantastica!


----------

